# IBS-D and Applesauce



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I was wondering if applesauce triggers D?







I bought some Mott's Applesauce craving some but was not sure the effect it would have on my IBS-D.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically Applesauce is OK for diarrhea prone (it is part of the BRAT diet that is for getting back on solid food when you have an acute illness).Raw apples have sorbitol in it which can trigger diarrhea, but when you cook them most of that is destroyed by the heat.K.


----------



## 22910 (Oct 12, 2005)

I eat it and haven't had any problems. I haven't ever had it on an empty stomach though. It's always been after a meal.


----------

